# 1974 Gto Decals



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where can I get my hands on the GTO Decals for the 74' GTO?
kicks06


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try Ames Performance or Performance Years. You would be better off to call both of these companies, their web sites are not the best.


----------

